# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cafe Country House - Không gian cho bạn - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cafe Country House*
> 
> _18C Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp - Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại: 08 39212350
> Fax: 08 39840615
> Email: quannhan@hcm.vnn.vn
> Giá nước từ 25.0000 vnđ_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Country House_



Nếu có dịp đi đến đường Phan Văn Trị (quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM), bạn sẽ khó mà bỏ qua được Country House, một quán café với kiểu kiến trúc phương Tây. Khi đã đi qua cánh cổng nhỏ, Country House sẽ khiến bạn không khỏi ngạc nhiên bởi một không gian mênh mông với cơ man là bàn ghế, cây cối, thác nước.








Mỗi không gian ở đây lại cho khách một cảm giác khác nhau: khu vực dưới mái hiên được bố trí bởi những chậu hoa kiểng treo trên cao và đặt trên bàn, trên tường ở mỗi bàn là một bức tranh nhỏ, khách sẽ được ngồi trên ghế sa lông êm ái cùng dãy bàn thấp. 






Khu vực ngoài trời được bố trí bởi các dãy bàn và ghế gỗ nằm xung quanh một hồ nước nhỏ chạy theo chiều dài của quán. Để tránh cái nắng nóng, Country House sử dụng khá nhiều dù và thiết bị phun sương, kèm theo là các quạt công nghiệp lớn. 






Tường gạch ở quán được lát bằng những viên đá cuội lớn, tạo cho khách cảm giác như đang ở trong một tòa lâu đài thu nhỏ. Đa dạng nhất phải nói đến là loại bàn ghế, từ các bộ sa lông đủ màu, các bộ ghế gỗ với các màu trắng, xanh, vân gỗ… đến các loại ghế giả kiểu thân cây được lót đệm. Đặc biệt nhất là Country House có cả một khu nhà bằng mô hình nằm bên trên thác nước. 


Khu vực phòng lạnh của quán cũng khá đặc biệt với lối vào có hình mái vòm tròn, bên trong là các dãy bàn với ghế salông hoa văn đủ màu sắc.


Về kết nối Wireless, Country House Café đầu tư 3 đường truyền để đáp ứng nhu cầu truy cập được Internet tại mỗi bàn. Các cột sóng ở đây đều được mã hóa.





> *Cafe Country House*
> 
> _18C Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp - Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại: 08 39212350
> Fax: 08 39840615
> Email: quannhan@hcm.vnn.vn
> Giá nước từ 25.0000 vnđ_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Country House_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

thấy mấy con vịt k bít vịt thật hay vịt giả ta...

----------


## jhonnyboy

Cứ như là bước vào thế giới thần tiến y  :cuoi: 
Thưởng thức cafe ở đây thì tuyệt đóa

----------


## thuty

Quán này không gian đẹp thật

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

quán này rất đẹp, rất xứng với ngôi vị số 1 sài gòn, có điều làm cà fê quá dở, đi chụp hình thì ok

----------

